# Forum Home Renovation Pools, Spa & Water Features  How to grout pool coping

## ibrox

Hi everyone, my pool coping grout has all fallen out & in need of regrouting. I was wanting to know if there was a specific technique in doing this job & what product you would recommend for doing this. The coping is sandstone & approx 60mm thick, I was wanting to use a light grey colour to match the pave set on the surrounding pavers. One of questions I had was whether you have to push the grout all the way down to completely fill the gap or do you just need to basically cover the surface of gaps. I would appreciate any advice that you can offer.  
Cheers
Ibrox   :Biggrin:

----------


## ibrox

Come on all you Reno experts, please help me with this job that I have to do. I have had a couple of quotes which were extorniate, I tried to get some sort of info out of them on how to do it but they could see right through me.  
Cheers
Ibrox

----------


## heavytrevy

You could use just sand and cement for the grout ?
But if your trying to match grout use a sanded grout .With either method use  grout booster in the mix.
make sure u pack it in solid and wipe clean after 15 mins.

----------


## cherub65

Sand and cement are fine 1:4 max. 
Sponge joint first [not wet] push in mortar all the way, scrape off then sponge clean. Get a quality tilers sponge.
Leave expansion joint every 3000mm, fill with sika or equivalent.

----------


## heavytrevy

1:1 mix is more appropriate for pool grout. 1:4 is suitable for screeds . 
Regards

----------


## cherub65

When working with natural products your grout should never be stronger than your material , hence 1:4

----------


## heavytrevy

After some heavy rain all the grout will be gone  lmao

----------


## cherub65

If you use a cement  rich grout, the joints will set harder than the stone. Cement is less porous than stone causing moisture to get trapped at the edges where it will weather faster, leaving the joints proud. 
Also a mix 1:1 wont expand and contract at the same rate  as the stone, increasing the chance of the stone cracking. 
Big misconception that a strong grout is good, it is detrimental to the stone.

----------

